# 58th Miss USA Contestants



## MA-Caver (Apr 18, 2009)

Here they are... another 51 young women vying for the creme de le creme of beauty pageants in the U.S. (next being Miss Universe). 
http://tv.yahoo.com/miss-usa-2009/show/44610/photos/1
Dunno about you all but my home state has got something going on. :uhyeah: 

Really wonder if the pageants are truly necessary or if they're just icing on a rather bland cake in which young girls must try to aspire to become rather than being themselves no matter how their bodies turn out. 
One thing I've learned is some girls/women have got it.. .and some girls/women have *GOT* it... but a lot of girls/women have got it where it COUNTS (brains) more than where they don't got it. 
They should have pageants on brains rather than looks I think. 

Still for a single guy... eye candy never killed anyone.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry mate, Miss Tennessee has a set of gnashers that put me in mind of Alien ... What!! Wait a moment!  What am I saying :lol:.

Can you imagine walking into a pub populated by those ladies !

If I was forced to choose and trying to assign 'personality' just from a quick skim through those photographs, I'd probably plump for Chanley Painter.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2009)

It'd be interesting to see how well people did matching contestants to states by appearance...


----------



## Tames D (Apr 18, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> They should have pageants on brains rather than looks I think.


 
They do. It's called Jeopardy.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2009)

I like that there is a significant number of brunettes.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 20, 2009)

And the winner is... 



> *Miss North Carolina USA crowned Miss USA 2009*
> 
> http://tv.yahoo.com/miss-usa-2009/show/44610/news/urn:newsml:tv.ap.org:20090420:miss_usa__ER:7374
> By KATHLEEN HENNESSEY, Associated Press Writer      Sun Apr 19, 7:02 PM PDT 	                          Miss North Carolina USA Kristen Dalton was crowned Miss USA 2009 on Sunday, beating out 50 other beauty queens in the live pageant televised from Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino in Las Vegas
> ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 20, 2009)

Mmm ... redhead :satisfied:.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 20, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> And the winner is...


 
She looks better as a redhead.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yea this is just a ploy to get the men of this country un focus about there jobs and families. Why can't we have a ugly Miss America, one that is overwieght a little and has 3.2 kids and is working at the local Dennys? I mean this is the typical person for all men.


----------



## tellner (Apr 20, 2009)

My fascination with surgically created nearly identical vestigial virgins is extremely limited. Women whom I can actually meet, talk to and theoretically smell and touch are much more interesting. Besides, if you want to see nice legs, pretty faces and big bouncy dock bumpers there is a much greater variety available online in whatever configuration or state of (un)dress a person could imagine.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 20, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Yea this is just a ploy to get the men of this country un focus about there jobs and families. Why can't we have a ugly Miss America, one that is overweight a little and has 3.2 kids and is working at the local Dennys? I mean this is the typical person for all men.


Actually they did... there was a (short lived) show called Queen For A Day! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_for_a_Day 

But the winner could've been Miss California... provided she knew what *country* she was in! Probably thought she was in the Miss Universe pageant  



> *Miss California: My Anti-Gay Marriage Answer "Cost Me My Crown"*
> 
> _Us Magazine_ - April 20, 2009 10:28 AM PDT
> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/miss-california-my-anti-gay-marriage-answer-cost-me-my-crown/21524
> ...


Well opinions and beliefs are yours and yours alone hunny... but at least make them correct... even if not politically.


----------

